# R3 fork question



## gumdad (Feb 2, 2006)

I am seriously considering an R3 purchase in the next couple of weeks. I am looking for opinions on the wolf fork versus the EC90. It seems harder to find the wolf fork equipped bike now. Is the EC90 a superior fork, and if so why?


----------



## masshysteria (Jan 26, 2007)

I see they are coming with 3T forks now. What's the verdict on these? And if it is true that they are white, this really makes the white R3 an attractive bike.


----------



## Gimme Shoulder (Feb 10, 2004)

Lots of discussions regarding these forks in the "Forum & Community" section at Cervelo.com


----------

